# How much notice for citizenship test date?



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have applied for Canadian citizenship and received my study guide but there is no indication of when the test will be (apparently they mail a notice with the date later). 

Has anyone done this and do you recall how much time you had between getting the study guide and having the test?

There is no info on the website and after an hours of re-dialling the call centre on various days I can't even get on hold!

Thanks for sharing any experience you have with this!
Lauren


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It reportedly takes about one year from start to finish.


----------



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## PaulMan (Jul 17, 2012)

Grace, if I can give you a little advice - take the studying seriously and go through the whole guide thoroughly! There have been many claims, that Canada's citizenship test is becoming harder and this can be easily seen on the failure rate from 2009 onwards. 

My colleague from India, who is retaking the test this year, can be a great example of this ongoing trend.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

it's a year or so before you take the test. Work through the book multiple times--it's a fair test; you just need to study a fair bit.

Good luck!


----------



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I will take the studying seriously. I find I study better and feel less stressed if I can set a "study schedule" but with no idea of how much time I have to work with I was at a loss and feeling anxious.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

I presume u are doing the test out side of Canada ? I know that there tests almost weekly here in Edmonton alone.
Is there a Ilets centre near you ?


----------



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

scuba ken said:


> I presume u are doing the test out side of Canada ? I know that there tests almost weekly here in Edmonton alone.
> Is there a Ilets centre near you ?


I am doing the test in Victoria, BC. After Harper's cuts to immigration and citizenship services I understand the offices here are going to be shut down and most of the processing for Western Canada will go through Alberta. I've heard that someone will be sent in to town to administer the oath periodically. I am not sure about the test.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

Grace72 said:


> I am doing the test in Victoria, BC. After Harper's cuts to immigration and citizenship services I understand the offices here are going to be shut down and most of the processing for Western Canada will go through Alberta. I've heard that someone will be sent in to town to administer the oath periodically. I am not sure about the test.


A word of caution, I sent all this malarky to Edmonton when I was going through the workers program, with my credit card details etc etc, I tried to call at least 4 times and was told by an East Indian lady that she couldn't understand my accent (an whoosh accent I might add) anyways after 3 weeks I am told that my information was returned to me (I asked to where, and all I was told, was to the address I supplied ?). My Barclay Card was charged with almost 10k$ from loads of pre communist countries, Christ for Barclay Card anti fraud services.
So new credit card, still no information returned, now I am married to a canadaian I am goin the spousal route so I don't have to take this stupid frigging exam, or prove I am a human, working or anything else.

Please send a cheque to these utter idiots, they are amazingly stupid and incompetent at the very least.


----------



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

scuba ken said:


> A word of caution, I sent all this malarky to Edmonton when I was going through the workers program, with my credit card details etc etc, I tried to call at least 4 times and was told by an East Indian lady that she couldn't understand my accent (an whoosh accent I might add) anyways after 3 weeks I am told that my information was returned to me (I asked to where, and all I was told, was to the address I supplied ?). My Barclay Card was charged with almost 10k$ from loads of pre communist countries, Christ for Barclay Card anti fraud services.
> So new credit card, still no information returned, now I am married to a canadaian I am goin the spousal route so I don't have to take this stupid frigging exam, or prove I am a human, working or anything else.
> 
> Please send a cheque to these utter idiots, they are amazingly stupid and incompetent at the very least.


Thanks for the warning. I paid my fee on line already and printed off the receipt and got back a letter saying everything was received (but no date given for the test). No extra charges on my credit card.

I am also married to a Canadian and have been a permanent resident for many years but my understanding is that everyone has to go through the same process to become a citizen (test included) regardless of how they immigrated.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know ? My lawyer insists that I don't need this any more, as my wife is my guarantor for 3 years.
If I have to take it I will take it, I have employees who cant speak more than 10 words in a row, and they are fine, so I presume we will be fine.

I hope they understand my "strong accent". Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Grace72 (Dec 9, 2011)

scuba ken said:


> I don't know ? My lawyer insists that I don't need this any more, as my wife is my guarantor for 3 years.
> If I have to take it I will take it, I have employees who cant speak more than 10 words in a row, and they are fine, so I presume we will be fine.
> 
> I hope they understand my "strong accent". Ha ha ha ha ha ha


Maybe you are referring to immigration rather than citizenship. I didn't have to take any tests or demonstrate language proficiency when I immigrated after marrying my Canadian spouse. That was 18 years ago so who knows what has changed but at the time I had to do a criminal record check, a medical examination and demonstrate (via photos and letters and other history) that the relationship was genuine. Once you immigrate, of course, there is no requirement to become a citizen or take the citizenship test if you don't want to. If you don't you can't vote or hold office and there is the chance of losing your permanent resident status if you are outside of the country for too long.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the route I am taking, I hear that after 3 years u can make a application for citizenship.


----------

